# Lexapro ?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Anyone have any experiences with this good or bad with dp or depression ?


----------



## alexishoward (Feb 1, 2006)

i have been on lexapro for 2.5 weeks now. It makes me more anxious and filled with overwhelming anxiety then i know what to do with. It wakes me up in a dead sleep and throws me into an anxiety attack. I am staying on them though since supposidly the side effects go away. I had to take the pill in quarters and i have worked myself up to half a tablet now and i have to take it in the daytime or i cannot sleep at night. I am beginnning to wonder if it's just making it worse?!


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

The strongest antidepressant I ever took, period. I was on it about 5 days. Its celexa times 2, supposedly. Its an isomer. Pretty much they stripped celexa of anything but the active part of the molecule. Too strong for me, though, at 10mg. My libido went absolutely through the roof. I couldnt think about anything else. Probably the closest thing to cocaine I've ever taken. Didnt help my DP/DR one iota, though, and probably increased my anxiety a bit.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

